

Forget the Valley: you can start a bootstrapped company anywhere - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/forget-the-valley/

======
mijustin
The genesis of this post was me thinking: "man, I don't really want to move to
Silicon Valley." I have a family, and I'm happy where we live.

I started looking at where some of my favorite bootstrapped companies were
headquartered: almost all of them were located outside of the Valley (with the
exception of GitHub [no longer bootstrapped]).

I have a lot of respect for Rob Walling and his business philosophy. I just
looked him up: he lives in Fresno!

While it depends on the idea, it seems there are many software companies that
could really be started anywhere.

The one notable challenge: finding talent (which seems to be an issue
everywhere, and might be resolved by allowing people to work remotely).

